# Matthias Rath to ride Totilas



## MissySmythe (15 October 2010)

Certainly looks like it from this story - calling any Dutch speakers to deliver the detail?

http://www.horses.nl/dressuur/nieuws/17454/rath-vermoedelijk-nieuwe-ruiter-totilas

Poor Edward!


----------



## Santa_Claus (15 October 2010)

dodgey online translation reads

"The German dressuurruiter Matthias Alexander Rath becomes presumably the rider of Totilas (v.  Gribaldi).  The new owner Paul Schockemöhle has affirmed that Collected-Kathrin Linsenhoff, the stepmother of Rath, the sport court of the ten-year Totilas has bought.  He do not want to say round which sum it goes.  

The German horses merchant holds to set Totilas probably self in possession him in for the fokkerij.  Dekgeldopbrengsten of about two million Euros with a hengst as Totilas its not unthinkable, with which the purchase expenses have been gotten can there after a few year from.  

Thursday became clear that the combination Moorlands Totilas and Edward Screamed there no longer is.  The raspaardje that yet no three weeks ago on phenomenal manner three turn the gold took in Kentucky, on that sold at Schockemöhle.  Semira Noman, the press furrow light of the family Fisherman, wanted to know that he has been bought for a sum between the 10 and 15 million Euros.  

For Edward Screamed came the new as a shock. "I am broken of the sale.  It is for me very unreally that Moorland Totilas goes away.  From the first moment that I him drove knew am that one 'once in a lifetime horse' is.  Naturally knew I that it continuously many interest was, but that it so fast would go had I do not expect.  I understand"


----------



## TallyHo123 (15 October 2010)

Poor Edward


----------



## Booboos (15 October 2010)

If true, it will be interesting to see whether the (mainly) German critics of the (mainly) Dutch approach, will now revise their thinking and come to believe that Totillas is wonderful after all when he wins his golds for Germany!


----------



## PippiPony (15 October 2010)

Hmm

the Germans really didn't like getting the bronze at WEG did they!


----------



## MissySmythe (15 October 2010)

Booboos said:



			If true, it will be interesting to see whether the (mainly) German critics of the (mainly) Dutch approach, will now revise their thinking and come to believe that Totillas is wonderful after all when he wins his golds for Germany!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## R2R (15 October 2010)

Rumor has it his suspensories are buggered...and therefore maybe not going to win any golds any time soon...but time will tell.


----------



## Totilasnr1 (15 October 2010)

Hi I'm from Holland and did a translation on the article, you''ll find it here: http://www.totilas.info/dcik/cms.nsf/go/Ann-Kathrin+Hoffmann+Linse+buy+riding+rights+Totilas

Sad news for the Dutch!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (15 October 2010)

Hells Bells that dodgy online translation!!!! Who is Edward Scream? LOL


----------



## trakehnersrock! (15 October 2010)

Didn't mean your translation totilasnr1, I meant the first one! Just to be clear x


----------



## OneInAMillion (16 October 2010)

poor ed and toto


----------



## Halfstep (16 October 2010)

And the plot thickens. Matthias has denied that he will ride Totilas. But Lisenhoff has definitely bought the "riding rights".  

I still think he'll not compete in sport again.


----------

